# Overclocking 1090T



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Links are for newegg.com.

*CPU* Link
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Desktop Processor HDT90ZFBGRBOX

*Mobo* Link 
ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 890FX

*RAM* Link
OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB Desktop Memory Model OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK

*PSU* Link
CORSAIR CMPSU-750HX 750W

The fans are all in the default positions. A 120mm and 140mm on the cpu cooler. Two 120mm on the case, one rear exhaust and one on top above the cpu cooler. I took out the upper HDD cage which is in front of the graphics card. There is room for a fan or two at the front of the case but I would have to order more if it is needed. My single optical drive is in the top most slot in order to maximize airflow from the front of the case through the cpu cooler and out the rear exhaust fan.

*Case* Link Antec P183
*CPU Cooler* Link Noctua NH-D14

I stress tested with OCCT and Prime 95 w/ no errors. Core Temp indicated low and high temps of 15 and 42 during stress tests.

There is something odd with temps and cpu frequency that you guys may be able to clear up. The CPU is 3.2Ghz but OCCT, Core Temp and the BIOS all indicate a frequency of 3724.51Mhz. Core Temp showing all six cores and usually all six cores at this frequency. I have not overclocked or changed any CPU, FSB or RAM settings in BIOS. Also my stress test high temp was 42 degrees but while in the BIOS it showed a temp of 44 degrees. Even if it was under high load before I restarted to enter BIOS, wouldn't it be a lot less?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's odd, it appears to be already overclocked. There's a cpu-z screenshot at the start of this review, stock is 200x16 for the 3.2, your bus speed is 232, with an x16 multi, that gives 3.7 and change. Overclocking gremlins sneak in and access your new machine when you weren't looking?

Review link - http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1289/20/


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought it was odd. I am thinking it might be possible that someone else had this mobo, changed a setting then when it went back to factory it didn't get reset properly? otherwise I do not know how it has been changed. I was not going to play any guessing games with OCing.

What about the BIOS temp reading?


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I am unable to change CPU Ratio, Turbo Core Ratio, CPU Bus Frequency and PCIE Frequency. Perhaps another setting needs to be switched to or from manual? Might my mobo be defective? Should I reset all my BIOS settings to see if the CPU goes back down to 3.2Ghz?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I only use Intel cpu's, but once manual is selected in the AI overclock field, you highlight one of the other fields and put in numbers. Try highlighting the 232 for cpu bus frequency, then type in 240 and hit enter. See if it takes.

edit - or highlight the "auto" for cpu ratio, type in 17 hit enter, then highlight the 232 and drop that down to 225. Then the old f10 save and exit. If that works, it'll give you a touch over 3.8.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok it worked. I am at 3837.60Mhz

Does it matter if Turbo Core is Enabled? Will it help it to run cooler if some of the cores are clocked down when not in use?

I changed the DRAM voltage to 1.65 and frequency just under 1600 with 8 8 8 24 timings. These are the settings from the manufacturer.

What is the difference from a low multiplier high bus and vice versa?

14 and 286 vs 17 and 232?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Not a heck of a lot of difference, but sometimes you can get a bit more mileage on an overclock when you have the unlocked multiplier. Every board has a maximum bus speed, it just won't boot when that's exceeded. Individual boards can vary, but are generally in the same ballpark. Overclocking is all about experimentation, find out what works best for your specific bit of kit. Just make sure you stress test, make sure you aren't getting to hot, or unstable.
If the Turbo Core is like Intel's Turbo Boost, it would increase the clock speed when a program doesn't require the other cores. Which is why you see the stock clock for Intels, and also often see the max turbo frequency listed too. There's only a problem with extreme clocks, the turbo feature can raise the clock on one or two cores high enough that they overheat. I usually turn it off when overclocking, but that's just me.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I am still unsure about the BIOS temp reading of 41 degrees. Core Temp 0.99.7 reports 15 at startup, 24 at normal use and 42 at load.

I read that I need to match the ram speed and the HT so that if my ram were to run at 1600 I'd want the HT set at 1600 as well. 1600 as an example. Is this correct?

Also I think in one of the AMD overclocking guides, I read that AMD's OC via the multiplier more than the bus speed and that it would be normal for me to not get more than 220-230 bus freq.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've heard different numbers for amd bus speed maximums, but have also heard that the unlocked multi is a very good thing with amd. With Intel, it isn't so important, the i3, i5, and i7 cpu's have higher stock multipliers, and a lower stock bus speed. So, when your bus speed tops out at 200-220 or wherever, you still at a very high clock, since the multi is probably 20-something. I have an i7 875K with the unlocked multi, but haven't played with it too too much, just don't have the time, maybe this winter. 

The 15 at startup probably isn't quite correct, it shouldn't read lower than room temperature, you can't cool parts down below that without some form of extreme cooling. Thermoelectric, phase, dry ice, liquid nitrogen/helium, that sort of thing. The 24 sounds right, the D14 has a high mass and good airflow, that combination makes for steadier cooling, doesn't jump around as much under variable loads, and is capable of wicking away much more heat than something like the stock cooler.

I just don't know about matching the ram to HT speeds. I do Intel only, so don't have any experience with that. You should be able to find some decent guide or template for your motherboard and cpu combination. Before I do any overclocking, I'll usually look around some, see what others are using for settings. Voltages and frequencies.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok I got the CPU to operate at 4Ghz. I set it to a multiplier of 20 and 200. This set the ram and HT at 1600. Ideally I would want the RAM and HT at the same speed.

I ran stress tests for 3 hours. I did OCCT and Prime 95 for over three hours each and kept it at 4ghz for a while.

Now, I wanted to lower it to 3.6-3.9 in order to extend the life of my components (Is this even possible?) but I could not find an even RAM freq and HT bus freq. I mean the same speed for both. I could only find this at under 900 Mhz or at 1600 Mhz at 4Ghz. (or at 1800 Mhz speeds which my RAM is not rated for).

So now I am stuck at stock or at 4Ghz which is perfectly even and awesome with low temps. Shall I stick with 4Ghz and 1600/1600 speeds? Or is there a calculator tool to enable me to find a slower clock and 1600 or under matching [ram and ht] speeds?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

What are your current RAM timings?


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

8 8 8 24

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

You could most likely get 1700-1800 Mhz with those timings, you might have to tweak it a little but the biggest increase you will see if drop you RAM speed to like 1400-1450 and set your timings to 7-7-7-18 2T.


----------

